# Grown Up Naruto, What you think?



## zetsubo-san (Jan 23, 2006)

naruto spiting image of yondaime, all grown up this is what i think he would look like as hokage of kahona village. what ya think?


----------



## Yukimura (Jan 23, 2006)

=OOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOooooooooooo

I think its REALLY REALLY awesome DD


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jan 23, 2006)

Thats actually not a bad alteration on the famous Yondaime pic, not bad at all.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 23, 2006)

Very well done, hats off.  Good to see Naruto still likes orange,  .


----------



## zetsubo-san (Jan 24, 2006)

LoL naruto will pimp the orange for all time lol, actually i couldnt see him in any other color u know, oranges makes naruto naruto.


----------



## Zhero (Jan 24, 2006)

yea, orange really disguishes naruto from different ninja


----------



## Dao (Jan 24, 2006)

XXDDDDDDDD ahh nicely done XDDD  YES! DAIDAIIRO! XDD


~dao


----------



## fudrabbit (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow... Awesome, I love it!  

The rasengan looks great. Nice picture! XD


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 25, 2006)

that's a cool picture. very nice


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 25, 2006)

Tsukiyomi said:
			
		

> Thats actually not a bad alteration on the famous Yondaime pic, not bad at all.


woah, I just noticed that 0__0  

It suit naruto so well, great job


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 25, 2006)

Great job, its nice to see Naruto still having the orange after all these years.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 25, 2006)

verynice.


----------



## BakaKage (Jan 25, 2006)

very nice! although it probably would've been better if you put him in a pose you made yourself, coz right now it looks very much like Yondaime's pose. Good work though


----------



## zetsubo-san (Jan 25, 2006)

Well i drew him in that pose intentionally because i wanted to show the resemblance of naruto and yondaime, but yeah i should draw another in a different pose maybe with sasuke next to him grown up also


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jan 25, 2006)

lol, wicked idea ;D
good job ^^


----------



## LordCaradryel (Jan 25, 2006)

It looks very good.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice art work, really nice.


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 25, 2006)

He still wears orange, it's a tragedy! Why has not got any kind of fashion advise yet?

Good art work btw.

XX


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Jan 25, 2006)

bubblishous said:
			
		

> He still wears orange, it's a tragedy! Why has not got any kind of fashion advise yet?
> 
> Good art work btw.
> 
> XX



Lets face it, Naruto is _never_ going to have any fasion sense.

He will always remain "The Orange Ninja"

And yeah, the picture is awesome.


----------



## vick86 (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice I like it that you chose to make it similar to the yondaime yet slightly different and thumbs up for having Naruto still looking like an older version of himself instead of a yondaime-clone like many other grown-up naruto fanarts.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jan 25, 2006)

Really awesome.   I really like the bg.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 25, 2006)

Grown up Hokage Naruto = teh hawt.

Great job.  Love the coloring, and that expression on his face seals the deal.

About his fave color...orange is the new black.  Where've you guys been?  XD


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 26, 2006)

That's a seriously good work of art there.  I love the way you worked out his facial features.


----------



## Yondy (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW! u have skillllllll...that is so cool!!!!


----------



## noobhat (Jan 30, 2006)

Magnificent! =D


----------



## The 6th Hokage (Jan 30, 2006)

Really nice pic you drew there


----------



## Brandt (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome drawing! The colouring was pretty pro. But nah, I think Naruto will stick with the orange jumpsuit till death do them apart.


----------



## Mandybear (Jan 31, 2006)

Yay grown up Naru-chan!!!I love him!Good work it's really well done


----------



## zetsubo-san (Jan 31, 2006)

Man, being in college doesnt leave me with anytime to draw!! I really want to start on another fan pic of naruto and sasuke!! :[


----------



## zetsubo-san (Jan 31, 2006)

Karyuudan said:
			
		

> Awesome drawing! The colouring was pretty pro. But nah, I think Naruto will stick with the orange jumpsuit till death do them apart.


 eventually he will have to wear the juunin jacket, but yeah he probably wont change his jumpsuit, but i still would like to see him with that cape woot


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Oct 21, 2007)

It's cool!!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow - that's a really nice pic! The background is amazing and if it is the first time drawing older naruto it is really good  Reps


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice Naruto pic. I see he still has the orange jumpsuit.


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 21, 2007)

very nice m8..

still that orange though lol


----------



## Lord Bishop (Oct 21, 2007)

What I think? I think you deserve rep!


----------



## Charizard (Oct 21, 2007)

thats sooo awesome!


----------



## Chee (Oct 21, 2007)

Holy shit, I have died from blood loss from nosebleeds. 

That is freakin' sex on a stick right thar.


----------



## Brigade (Oct 21, 2007)

woah i seriuosly thought that was Yondaime but wow that is a really nice alteration


----------



## Denji (Oct 21, 2007)

Fantastic job!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like father like son, indeed.


----------



## Darkhope (Oct 21, 2007)

Not bad! Naruto is very much like Yondy.


----------



## rldragon (Oct 21, 2007)

I like the pic, and the color orange is a nice touch 
Altough that doesn't mean that I wouldn't prefer some other color ... like red


----------



## Nuriel (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow pretty amazing job there.  

I love the fact that he is still wearing orange.  It just wouldn't be Naruto in any other color.


----------



## Apollo_alice (Oct 21, 2007)

It's so wonderful!  You did an amazing job.  It embodies him!


----------



## o11993 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahah, so much like his father.


----------



## Bensfer (Oct 21, 2007)

Whoa dude good job I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Schalk Burger (Oct 22, 2007)

he doesn't look too grown up but its an awesome pic


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahhh, a masterpiece... (And I love orange)


----------



## Lullaby (Oct 22, 2007)

omg i love it
naruto is so hawt


----------



## fraj (Oct 22, 2007)

You replaced Yondaimes head with Narutos head lol - Looks alright to me - If it were completely hand drawn rather than replacing parts then I would have loved it


----------



## Nightmare (Oct 22, 2007)

_Thats a pretty nice pic _


----------



## blueava21 (Oct 22, 2007)

Great work on the lighting. Love the overall picture, great job!!!


----------



## sandydeath101 (Oct 22, 2007)

OMG, that's great!


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Oct 22, 2007)

zetsubo-san said:


> naruto spiting image of yondaime, all grown up this is what i think he would look like as hokage of kahona village. what ya think?


i wish  i could color like that man  but nice job though  i wish i could do that lol


----------



## Lonely Soul (Oct 22, 2007)

I like it. :3


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 22, 2007)

needs longer hair like Yondaime but still goo


----------



## Killua1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice, I like the coloring


----------



## Aishiteru (Oct 25, 2007)

Hawt. Totally. 

Very nice piece. Nicely done. <33


----------



## The Hinata to my Naruto (Aug 9, 2008)

Omg. This is awesome! YOU MADE HIM TOTALLY HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luftslott (Aug 9, 2008)

Like his father - H. O. T. I know you wont believe me but tears actually formed in my eyes seeing this


----------



## Uffie (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool indeed


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Aug 9, 2008)

looks amazing:amazed


----------



## chrisp (Aug 9, 2008)

Beautiful, one question though; how did you do the hair?


----------



## Horu (Aug 9, 2008)

Seeing as how the original post was made in January 2006, you'd be pretty lucky to get a response now.


----------



## Altron (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice...love the fact you used Naruto's colors, excellent drawing.


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Disturbia (Aug 10, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Felt (Aug 10, 2008)

superb


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

The coloring is amazing. 10/10


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 10, 2008)

That picutre's amazing! Well done ^^


----------



## Kairi (Aug 10, 2008)

I love it.
Naru looks amazing


----------



## Yumi (Aug 10, 2008)

Awesome job Love it!!!!


----------



## Shibo (Aug 10, 2008)

that is REALLY cool, i LOVE the colourings and background and stance and clothes and and and : O beatiful pek


----------



## Roxas the Poet (Aug 10, 2008)

It's awesome. I like how you did it. (:


----------



## animevan (Aug 10, 2008)

That was actully better then the real growned up naruto


----------



## defaultisset (Aug 10, 2008)

Very well done, zetsubo-san.


----------



## Kenshin (Aug 11, 2008)

dude u deserve a round of applause after this one i mean its one of the best grown up naruto's ive seen in awhile.


----------



## KageBushin116 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome Good u keept it orange. and yes i think Naruto needs to grow up a bit


----------



## swim-nin (Aug 11, 2008)

That's not a bad comparison. The pose and the outfit are very Minato, but it is also very Naruto. Still a bit too much orange for my tastes, but hey, that's Naruto


----------



## Siren (Aug 11, 2008)

zetsubo-san said:


> naruto spiting image of yondaime, all grown up this is what i think he would look like as hokage of kahona village. what ya think?



Amazing, do you have a devi account so I can comment and fave?


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Aug 12, 2008)

Woah, amazing job!!!


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 13, 2008)

ooh nice colour to it.


----------



## Binary (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome.

Orange is Naruto's colour.


----------



## Alice (Aug 13, 2008)

Naruto + cape = so much better looking


----------



## Shawny (Aug 13, 2008)

That is so gorgeous!  I love it!  I think someone asked this before...  Do you have a DeviantArt account so that I can comment and fave?


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Aug 15, 2008)

WOW...just amazingly done, my friend


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2008)

Ah, so you are the amazing artists that made this . I used this stock for a set once XD. You did a very nice job here, the effects and the different shades of light blues created a beautiful and breathtaking touch, not to mention that Naruto's attire looks great as well.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 15, 2008)

That looks really good.


----------



## Euraj (Aug 16, 2008)

I was wondering who did this.

Old art is still win art.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Aug 16, 2008)

Absolutely Stunning. I really love the colors you used for his clothing and the and the shadow and lighting. It's wonderful.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Aug 17, 2008)

he looks amazin!!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 17, 2008)

It looks really nice, that's a good piece of art there


----------



## April (Aug 17, 2008)

Very nice! I love the coloring.


----------

